# Filter recomendations



## Garuf (10 Nov 2007)

can anyone recommend me a filter for my 19gallon, im looking at a 2213 eheim also what filter media would you recommend? I also want to use purigen in it would i use "the bag" or buy it bagless and put it in as a layer?
thank you in advance


----------



## James Flexton (11 Nov 2007)

I'm sure the eheim is great but i have not actually used them myself. the Rena XP2 i recently added to supplement the juwel internal in my 450L I'm very impressed with. it's almost silent, very well built and most importantly for me you can disconnect the power head & hoses and easily lift the whole bottom part of the canister out of the cabinet and into the kitchen without a tidal wave on the carpet. this just wasn't possible with the fluval 105 i had on the 180L. the hoses are better quality than the eheim. i use Eheim hose for water changes and the rena tube is twice as thick and far less likely to kink in fact impossible to kink, ensuring you dont ever get a reduced flow. being opaque silicon they look nice as well.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Nov 2007)

I'd go for the 2215 over the 2213.  The flow rates are nothing like Eheim claim.  If it were me I'd probably go for the 2217!  I'm a big fan of over filtration with loads of flow.

I can also recommend the TetraTex EX 1200.  I've got this running on on my 125 litre.  Awesome filter for Â£68.

Purigen needs a bag.


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Nov 2007)

Hi Garuf,
                The 2213 has  just about right flow rate for that size tank. The 2231 has better flow rate and is a little bit more ergonomic I think because it has a handle. I use Eheim media but iI realize it's a bit overpriced. Efimech can be used on the bottom layer but any of the cylindrical type knokoffs will do. You're probably stuck using their pads in the second layer because of the shape and in the final (bio) layer Efisubstrat or zeolite or Purigen can be used. I use the combination Efisubstrat with Purigen in the bags. This way it's easy to pull ot the bag, replace with a fresh one and regenerate the old one which takes a couple of days.  I reckon that keeps a stable bacteria colony in the Efisubstrat which I leave undisturbed while I change out the bags. There are a lot of different combinations that will work though.

Cheers,

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (11 Nov 2007)

so the basic thoughts are that the 2213 would not be powerful enough, shame. 
so any model above 2213 would be more suitable? I was hoping to over filter since I have dead spots in my 11 gallon and want to avoid them at all costs in the 19. especially as they allowed a massive amount of filth to build up out of sight.

also thank you for the advice regarding filter media, something so simple but so annoyingly complex


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Nov 2007)

Hi,
   I guess I belong to the school of thought that says it's impossible to over-filter. The problem is that the manufacturers provide flow ratings for their filters while the filter is A) devoid of media and B) has almost zero head. Once you fill it with media, place it a few feet below and put other restrictions on it like CO2 diffusers you'll find that the flow drops by as much as 50% or more of rated value. I think George would agree that planted tanks ought to get about 3X or more tank volume per hour turnover. That's 3X real flow though, not "manufacturer's rated flow". Ideally, you'd want at least 276 liters per hour for your size (19 imp gal). If you subtract 50-60% off the 2213's manufacturer's flow rating you'll just about be in the ballpark, but depending on how low the filter is relative to the top of the water and the amount/type of media, the filter will struggle to meet the minimum ideal requirement. As the filter gets dirty the flow rate drops even more.

It's probably unfair to suggest that the 2213 _can't_ do the job but a filter with higher output flow and higher media volume will do a much better job of distributing nutrients and CO2 and will do a better job of housing a sufficient bacteria colony to keep ammonia low. Higher flow also keeps particles in suspension longer thereby allowing the filter to grab them (as you've noted with your other tank.) These attributes help keep the plants healthier and help lower the risk of algae. 8) 

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (11 Nov 2007)

Ive got two eheims both excellent.  But George is right about the flow rates, esp on the classic range.  Also be aware that you have to get separate tap connectors for the classic range, which cost 89quid each which can make the seemingly cheap classics less economical.

Sam


----------



## Garuf (11 Nov 2007)

I see, I plan to get the filter from here  http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... p-342.html after realising if i was to buy my stuff from aquaristic like I intended it would work out dearer. 
and thank you for explaining about the filters flow rates thing. so its a simple case of the bigger the better?
also would an eheim 2211 be suitable for the 11 gallon or would i again be better with a bigger model?


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Nov 2007)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I see, I plan to get the filter from here  http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... p-342.html after realising if i was to buy my stuff from aquaristic like I intended it would work out dearer.
> and thank you for explaining about the filters flow rates thing. so its a simple case of the bigger the better?
> also would an eheim 2211 be suitable for the 11 gallon or would i again be better with a bigger model?



Yes, Aquaristic has good selection but shipping is a killer. Yes the 2217 will be fine I see on that page they have the Eheim filter media set for Â£31.95 (ouch!). You might be able to save some by getting the Fluval filter media. I followed the charterhouse links and found them here: http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... 3_346.html

I couldn't do a direct cost comparison because they list the weight and not the volume but I suppose you could call them to ask. The equivalents are: 

Fluval Pre-Filter Media = Eheim Efimech which are the ceramic rings that go in the bottom layer.

Fluval Biomax Bio Rings = Efisubstrat which are the porous material used on the top layer. It looks like these are also ring shaped but evidently these are porous whereas the other is solid. Another (better) choice here is the Fluval Ammonia Remover which sounds like it's zeolite. Zeolite is a mineral that attracts ammonia and holds it. It's porous so that bacteria will colonize it later and feed off the trapped ammonia. I'm considering switching to this product if it's cheaper.

I'm not sure about the 2211 but essentially, yes, bigger is better. Again, doing the numbers using Eheim optimistic flow ratings you'd want something rated near 66 gallons/hour or so.

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (12 Nov 2007)

thanks ceg, on the link i posted it said it was the + model and that this meant media and taps and everything else where included have i got this wrong or is this the


----------



## nry (12 Nov 2007)

I got my TetraTec EX600 from zooplus.co.uk delivered for less than Â£45 inc. a UK plug adapter.  They also do Eheims and others, very very cost effective and 10% discount for new customers (Google for a code if this is not available anymore via the website).


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Nov 2007)

Garuf said:
			
		

> thanks ceg, on the link i posted it said it was the + model and that this meant media and taps and everything else where included have i got this wrong or is this the



Hi Garuf,
              It seems to me that the page is slightly unclear because it states:
"The "+" model comes complete with filter foams (various grades), hoses, taps, and fittings etc and are ready to set up and run."

I interpret this to mean that they have included only the foam pads and not the biomedia. They may in fact have substituted foam in the other two biomedia chambers as well, which some people do. Somehow I doubt they would have included 5 liters of biomedia for that price.

This might open up another complete can of worms but I simply take it for granted that the porous ceramic biomedia has a much higher surface area for bacteria colonization than the foam. I don't have any hard data to prove it though, it just _seems_ logical...

I checked the zooplus.co.uk as nry suggested but the 2217 was more or less the same price it seemed. I don't have any experience with the TetraTec, but again, if the flow rate is high enogh and the media chamber large enough it should be OK.

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (14 Nov 2007)

I've sent both companies emails I'm just awaiting replies from both. God lord I wish choosing a filter was simpler.


----------



## Garuf (15 Nov 2007)

Received a reply from zooplus saying its quiet "transparent" what is needed so lets see if some one with brains can work this out. 
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... ters/13352

just what do I have to buy additionally?


----------

